# need help with what tune to buy



## papoose42 (Apr 29, 2012)

hey just picked up my first new car got the 1.4l turbo lt. I want to do a tune to it and am looking at the trifecta and vermont tunes. I really cant distinguish any difference between the two of them so if you guys could help me out i would appreciate it.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

You do realize that nobody here would have run both tunes and therefore all you will get is opinion instead of fact right? 

Vince/Trifecta was the premier name in Ecotec tuning for the Cobalt. He purchased a Cruze as soon as they came out and starting working on the tune. 

All my years on css.net I did not hear of Vermont tune. First I heard of them was on this site.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Trifecta.. all around better tune, more experienced writer. He specializes in GM vehicles, especially the ecotecs (as mcg said). For further reference though, use the search feature and find information. There are numerous threads on this topic and could easily answer any question you may have. Good luck and welcome aboard


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Congrats on the new car and welcome. Trifecta is definitely the way to go. I tuned and thought I had a different car. Never heard of the Vermont Tune. 




OnlyTaurus said:


> Trifecta.. all around better tune, more experienced writer. He specializes in GM vehicles, especially the ecotecs (as mcg said). For further reference though, use the search feature and find information. There are numerous threads on this topic and could easily answer any question you may have. Good luck and welcome aboard


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Patman said:


> Congrats on the new car and welcome. Trifecta is definitely the way to go. I tuned and thought I had a different car. Never heard of the Vermont Tune.


Agreed. That being said I don't know if I would trust them(Vermont) yet. Atleast with Trifecta there's proof all over the site and plenty of research information.


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome to cruze talk! And Congratz on your purchase. Here at CT trifecta seems to be how mostly everyone is going. There are a few exceptions. So hopefully they see this and chime in.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## papoose42 (Apr 29, 2012)

Yes well thanks for the input, now if I have to take in for warranty work will the trifecta void it and what happens if I need to change the tune back I have to buy it all over again


----------



## N.O.G8ter (Apr 3, 2012)

papoose42 said:


> Yes well thanks for the input, now if I have to take in for warranty work will the trifecta void it and what happens if I need to change the tune back I have to buy it all over again


A tune can possibly void your warranty, depends on the dealership. If you purchase a Trifecta tune along with the cable, you'll have the ability to upload your stock tune file when you take your vehicle in for warranty work. Once repairs are completed you simply load back in your Trifecta file.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

If you install the tune, there is a 'transparency' mode that allows the tune to be hidden from the diagnostic tools at the dealers. So technically yes it voids it but if they cant find it they will never know  You can also put the stock tune back on at any time, and vice versa, at no cost. Regardless tho, and I'm sure you may know this, but DON'T TELL THEM YOU HAVE THE TUNE. I've already heard horror stories of kids blabbing at their dealership that they tuned their car(Cobalt not Cruze), and they f****d themselves lol :S-A-Smack:


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

If there is a major powertrain failure, GM will request the PCM. The dealership cannot find tunes with their equipment but GM can.


----------



## papoose42 (Apr 29, 2012)

Yea well when I bring it in if I switch back to the factory tune will they still be able to find it. And how hard is it to install the tune I thought I read on the website you install the tune and send the thing back to them


----------



## N.O.G8ter (Apr 3, 2012)

papoose42 said:


> Yea well when I bring it in if I switch back to the factory tune will they still be able to find it. And how hard is it to install the tune I thought I read on the website you install the tune and send the thing back to them


It won't be detected with the Tech II at the dealerships, but if requested by GM and they dig really deep they will. To install is simple, and takes between 5-10 minutes. You only have to return a cable, IF you decide not to buy one. For people weren't interested in purchasing a cable, myself and other vendors/dealers offer to rent or borrow a cable to install tune; however, it is recommended that you purchase a cable if you want to have the ability to swap tunes or run datalogs for adjustments for future mods.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I cannot speak for Brian and Vermont Tuners, nor would I ever try to slander them so I'm not going to say Trifecta is a "better" tune. Performance wise, Brain @ VTuners squeaked out the fastest Cruze to date, 15.28 @ 89 mph in the quarter mile. 

I have trifecta and haven't matched those performance numbers. However, trifecta is an amazing buy. Vince is a great guy with supreme customer service and support. He is constantly looking for input and ways to improve the tune. He also has a facebook page and forum specifically for support questions / requests. 

The main reason I ordered trifecta is actually the transmission improvement. The Economy setting nets a nice increase in MPG and everyday driveability and let's be honest, the majority of people seeking the tune are after driveability improvements, MPG improvements, and maybe just a bit of extra passing power. You find all of those in trifecta.


----------



## krinksta (Mar 27, 2012)

I have heard of Vermont Tuner before. He is "thee" go to guy for Saab tunes,very 
Highly respected on the Saabcentral forum.


----------

